# CC Gruppe in Bi gesucht !!!



## Schalex (12. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin, bin noch nich lange hier in Bielefeld und habe das Biken letztes Jahr für mich entdeckt.... Suche ne Gruppe bzw. einzelperson so im alter 19-25 zum biken und um den Teuto etwas näher kennen zu lernen ...... Nen paar tricks würd ich mir mohl auch abschauen wollen ... un naja einfach spaß am biken haben un am ende der Tour evtl. noch nen leckeres kühles blondes schlürfen ... 
Würde mich freuen bald nicht mehr allein im teuto rumzugurken ..... 
Gruß Alex


----------



## tangoba62 (14. Juli 2011)

Schalex schrieb:


> Moin Moin, bin noch nich lange hier in Bielefeld und habe das Biken letztes Jahr für mich entdeckt.... Suche ne Gruppe bzw. einzelperson so im alter 19-25 zum biken und um den Teuto etwas näher kennen zu lernen ...... Nen paar tricks würd ich mir mohl auch abschauen wollen ... un naja einfach spaß am biken haben un am ende der Tour evtl. noch nen leckeres kühles blondes schlürfen ...
> Würde mich freuen bald nicht mehr allein im teuto rumzugurken .....
> Gruß Alex




hi alex,

willkommen im bielefelder raum.

CC/19-25/bielefeld - das raster ist relativ eng und wird vielleicht schwierig. aber einfach öfter mal im touren-thread gucken. ergibt sich bestimmt was.

einen regelmäßigen treff gibt es an den donoperteichen (bei hiddesen) sonntags um 11uhr.ist auch relativ zügig!

gruß udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ataris (17. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich melde mal interesse an.
Bin selbst noch nich so lange mit dem Rad unterwegs.


----------



## BariSardo (18. Juli 2011)

Schalex schrieb:


> Moin Moin, bin noch nich lange hier in Bielefeld und habe das Biken letztes Jahr für mich entdeckt.... Suche ne Gruppe bzw. einzelperson so im alter 19-25 zum biken und um den Teuto etwas näher kennen zu lernen ...... Nen paar tricks würd ich mir mohl auch abschauen wollen ... un naja einfach spaß am biken haben un am ende der Tour evtl. noch nen leckeres kühles blondes schlürfen ...
> Würde mich freuen bald nicht mehr allein im teuto rumzugurken .....
> Gruß Alex



Hi Alex, finde ich prima die Idee mit dem Treff.
Komme natürlich gerne mi... - UPS, lese gerade die Altersbeschränkung - bin leider zu alt - SCHADE   !!!

Noch ne Frage: Gibts auch Vorlieben beim Sternzeichen ?


----------



## jamesB (18. Juli 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> hi alex,
> 
> willkommen im bielefelder raum.
> 
> ...



Nicht unbedingt ! Es gibt hier sehr viele Studenten in diesem Alter. Gibt es an der UNI nicht eine Gruppe ?


----------

